# How did you name your sona?



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm asking because mine is still unnamed, and it seems I can't find a name I like anywhere. I even made a contest for it on DeviantArt, but that didn't work out either. I guess I am just very picky :<

So, how did you name your (fur)sona? Do you have any tips or suggestions I can try?


----------



## Xaroin (Sep 6, 2017)

Changed like 2 or 3 letters in my furaffinity verify your account code


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Changed like 2 or 3 letters in my furaffinity verify your account code



That's a pretty good idea, unfortunately, all I have is shitty reCAPTCHA tile click verification. I can't name my fursona "Selectallsquareswithstreetsigns"


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 6, 2017)

How I name my characters:

20000-names.com

Rolling on the Dark Heresy name table a few times and mashing outcomes together.

Stealing from other works.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Sep 6, 2017)

I used a Quebecois name generator


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 6, 2017)

I misread "Rimna" from a game I once played. The other name was nothing close, but I can't remember exactly what it said. Might as well have been "Rinthama" or something similar.

I guess I'm a retard xD


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 6, 2017)

I came up with Akuro (悪路) with a Japanese friend of mine. I wanted a name that reflected the life that my sona and I share, so I went with Akuro since it translates to "Bad Road". Zinnui is from a fictional language I created. It essentially means "one who burns".


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I came up with Akuro (悪路) with a Japanese friend of mine. I wanted a name that reflected the life that my sona and I share, so I went with Akuro since it translates to "Bad Road". Zinnui is from a fictional language I created. It essentially means "one who burns".



I've tried the meaning method too but it didn't seem to get me very far :< It's like I kind of have something in mind but I also don't, if that makes any sense.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 6, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I've tried the meaning method too but it didn't seem to get me very far :< It's like I kind of have something in mind but I also don't, if that makes any sense.


It does. Why not make a placebo name until you can find one that you like? I looked at your unnamed sona, and I'll admit I couldn't think of anything. He's kinda cute though <_<


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> It does. Why not make a placebo name until you can find one that you like? I looked at your unnamed sona, and I'll admit I couldn't think of anything. He's kinda cute though <_<



Placebo name...? Like what?


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello. I am me. Goodbye.

*Waves goodbye*

Edit: Correction, me is me. Thank you


----------



## Zevwen (Sep 6, 2017)

Lmao this is probably a cringey way on naming your 'sona, but honestly I love Elvish names but suck at coming up with them. So I just googled Elvish  name generator and kept clicking till I found one I liked! 

I have some characters that I name after gods/goddesses though (typically Nordic ones)


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 6, 2017)

Like some generic name that'll just be there until you can find an actual name


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 6, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Like some generic name that'll just be there until you can find an actual name


So you mean Placeholder name? Placebo is a psychological term.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 6, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> So you mean Placeholder name? Placebo is a psychological term.


true, true.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 6, 2017)

Yeah, I was like:
"Placebo Name?"
You made a new term. Here it is now, you can thank me later.
_A name that doesn't actually do anything, but your brain will actually do the thing._
I simplified it...


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 6, 2017)

Hm. It still could work, depending on the context of it. maybe....


----------



## MissLizzyLizard (Sep 7, 2017)

I went to a fantasy name generator and used 'succubus names' as the filter cause thats what I fancied myself as at the time, instead of the fat ugly thing I really am.

However after people constantly pronouncing Rytha as 'Rai-tha' and making a huge awkward deal out of the pronunciation I ditched the name and just used my real name instead.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 7, 2017)

Hmm. I've tried a few generators. But nothing has stuck so far.
I found something that was _almost_ good enough. But it was too long.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Sep 8, 2017)

I named my character (Vestibule Abend Green) based on where he was found, when he was found, and his color . I did this mostly to give some insight into how little his adoptive parents cared about him and the conflicts that creates.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 8, 2017)

Red's my favorite color so I went with that.


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 10, 2017)

My fursona is a mouse, and as a child one of my favorite films of all time was American Tale. The sister from the film when she gets her Americanized name goes from being "Tanya" to "Tilly". Additionally, she's kind of a crazy, fun, dark purples and bright venom green colored mousie. She's a bit punk rock and kick ass, and visually she made me think of the Cheshire cat. Mash 'em together and you've got 'er. Tilly Cheshire.


----------



## abluehusky (Sep 10, 2017)

I have absolutely no idea, i made mine up 2 years ago.


----------



## biscuitfister (Sep 10, 2017)

I just named mine after my pet fish


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 10, 2017)

Named after my cat


----------



## Royn (Sep 10, 2017)

"Xeroyn" Was given by consensus of soldiers.  Means zero in but was always pronounced "Serun" over coms, "Ron" for short lots used too. Is what uses here on FA.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 10, 2017)

Greenbutt, because she's green, therefore her butt is green too.
More "civil" name (I mostly use for my animations and stuff) is "Horned lady", because she's a lady with some horns. My naming is pragmatic, I know.


----------



## 34pokemon (Sep 10, 2017)

Im really bad at names so I just name them off of items near me and it just so happened to be a bottle of Febreeze


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 10, 2017)

I was uncreative as fuck and wanted to name him a variation of my username, Wolf and Night. I started by looking for words that mean that in different languages. In old Norse, Wolf is "Varg" and night is "nott". Originally, I named him "Vanott"...but I came to the conclusion that it sounded really stupid so I varied it even further and called him Vance Nyx, (Nyx being Greek, actually)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 10, 2017)

You're a picky motherfucker OP, just name the kid Whitey McMeowMeow


----------



## Alabaster (Sep 10, 2017)

No idea, I just liked the name. Luck had it turned out to be an alligator


----------



## A_Osmyde (Sep 10, 2017)

His first name is Ace (for asexual), and Osmyde is more complicated. I like chemistry/chemical elements, and Osmium is my favorite. I added the -ide suffix to make Osmide (which wouldn't occur naturally--I've never heard of a metal anion), but found that name elsewhere on the internet. So I changed the i to a y. I abbreviated his first name because I'd rather he go by just Osmyde.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Sep 10, 2017)

My first sona was a barn owl named Ash and I took the name from his fur color. Barn owls are normally brown with bits of gold so when I made mine dark grey, it made it a little unique. I like the names of my characters to be a kind of description of their personality, history, or physical appearance.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 10, 2017)

It came to me in a dream.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 10, 2017)

Tilly_Cheshire said:


> My fursona is a mouse, and as a child one of my favorite films of all time was American Tale. The sister from the film when she gets her Americanized name goes from being "Tanya" to "Tilly". Additionally, she's kind of a crazy, fun, dark purples and bright venom green colored mousie. She's a bit punk rock and kick ass, and visually she made me think of the Cheshire cat. Mash 'em together and you've got 'er. Tilly Cheshire.



She's the character in your icon, right? I love the colors! Kemono avatars on SL always look so nice :>



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> You're a picky motherfucker OP, just name the kid Whitey McMeowMeow



That's racist!! As bad as naming him "Albin Weiss Snowsson."



Mr. Fox said:


> It came to me in a dream.



This seems like a good idea. Unfortunately, my dreams seem to be focused on surreal situations and eldritch demons to generate names. But I will try and induce a name-related dream.


----------



## Karatine (Sep 10, 2017)

I chose Karatine, because we were talking about how keratin allowed the evolution of land mammals in my Zoology class... And my teacher pronounced it "karatin". I just thought that sounded like a pretty cool name, sooooo here I am.
Also, I originally named him Canaan, because I like that name and I felt like it fit. I sometimes still call him that, too. I guess it could be like his original name or something...


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 10, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> She's the character in your icon, right? I love the colors! Kemono avatars on SL always look so nice :>



Yep yep! That's her! <3 
I've got three commissions that I have being done for her, and I can't wait!
She's been my fursona for years, but I've mostly kept her on SL because I was very closeted and didn't want any of my friends to know...
But, I've finally embraced her with open arms and figure that even if I am a bit weird for it, they'll get over it for me. 
Now it's all about diving in head-first into the community and getting to know everyone.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 10, 2017)

I never felt the need to be a drama queen with my fursona. I still don't, not least of all since my username is inexorably linked to my name and being IRL as an open secret.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Sep 12, 2017)

I named one after an MTG character and the other one is a real-life name I happen to like. 
The last names were thought up via standard fantasy binomial nomenclature. 
The results were Ugin Thunderpaw and Valerie Stormfang. not original in the least, but it works, so eh.
I have plenty of original ideas and I wanted my actual sonas to be rather "traditional" as far as furries go 
so as to focus attention on their personalities instead of whatever physical or nominal characteristics they possess.
However, I worry their generic-ness might attract attention so my efforts may have been in vain.
Since my sonas are what I will be drawing most I want them to be a baseline for other characters as well,
hence the bipedal canine design, the most typical furry in existence.


----------



## OrcaWhatever (Sep 18, 2017)

My sona's name is Orca. She's an orca. You do the math.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 18, 2017)

With a lot of thought settled on Draco which is the Latin for dragon


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 18, 2017)

Hmm.. Why I chose Drake? I like the name, though there are plenty of names I can choose from that are also nice.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Sep 22, 2017)

I took a word from a Japanese song I really like and tah dah that's my fursona's name now. It's Tsugi, which means "next" lol. I chose it because it souded cool, not for the meaning.

For my secondary, I also named her after a song. There's a song called Novocaine that goes very well with her backstory, so I named her Novocaine. I like it as a name, despite the meaning. That also kinda makes sense though.


----------



## Ginza (Sep 24, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> For my secondary, I also named her after a song. There's a song called Novocaine that goes very well with her backstory, so I named her Novocaine. I like it as a name, despite the meaning. That also kinda makes sense though.



^^ could this perhaps be the song from... FOB?

To answer the question, I like the name Calvin, and if I were a guy, I'd want to be named Calvin. Therefore, my sona is named Calvin


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 24, 2017)

Took the name of a french nobleman who went crazy and ran away with his nurse


----------



## Kig (Sep 24, 2017)

I was too indecisive so by the time I came up with a real name the temporary one I had given him stuck


----------



## Cloudyhue (Sep 24, 2017)

Ginza said:


> ^^ could this perhaps be the song from... FOB?


Is that Fallout Boy? I don't know what that stands for. I don't listen to them, I didn't even know they had a song named Novocaine. Here's the one I was talking about.

Yes, its in English and its not a Vocaloid song, just a cover of a Vocaloid song. The singer is human.




Edit: the Fallout Boy song is actually kinda good, and it relates to the character a little too.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Sep 25, 2017)

Fiddled around with the letters in the name of one of my Dungeons and Dragons characters (Omine) to make my fursona's name, which is Nomi!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 25, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Is that Fallout Boy? I don't know what that stands for. I don't listen to them, I didn't even know they had a song named Novocaine. Here's the one I was talking about.
> 
> Yes, its in English and its not a Vocaloid song, just a cover of a Vocaloid song. The singer is human.
> 
> ...


OMG YOU LIKE VOCALOID TOO?!?! I WANT TO BE YOUR FREIND!!! YEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh I forgot to actually put my naming reason thing. 
So, my name (Crevan) is an Irish name meaning "fox" because I'm a fox. I found it here; www.behindthename.com: User-submitted name Crevan 
That's about it. :/


----------



## Mabus (Sep 25, 2017)

Allow me to explain =D

Napaul Mabus,
Known mostly as "Mabus"

I got the name from "Napalm A Bus"
Rearranged the letters to make "Napal Mabus"
Then decided to make the Napal into Napaul.

So a terrible catastrophe turned into my sona's goofy name xD
*woofing intensifies more*


----------



## dogryme6 (Sep 26, 2017)

Based it off my Username, durr. I've had it for years, and elsewhere too...
Dog Ryme. Middle name? Uh... Ash? Cuz, well, fire magic. Used to be snow when I thought ice magic was cool, till I found out about John Snow in GoT, then I just dropped that.
As for other methods, sometimes I think of random words, add or subtract from them, maybe mix them up or throw them in reverse, I do a lot of things to names that people should not subject the English language to...


----------



## Everaven (Sep 29, 2017)

My main's name is Entropy and to be honest I chose the name for reasons kinda deep to me. The first reason being that I am a science major (bio technically) and when I first learned about entropy and the laws of thermodynamics back in high school I found it so fascinating! A few months went by and then I happened to watch a Vsauce video on youtube called "Did the past really happen" (Link: 



 ) and there was the discussion of entropy again! The video was so incredibly fascinating and inspiring that I now actually find the concept of entropy to be comforting. So here we are years later and I am making my first sona. I had two names I was considering, Fernweh (a German word for the longing felt towards distant places) and Entropy which ultimately won due to me not being able to pronounce Fernweh in a way that was correct. So I guess my biggest suggestion is to think about things that fascinate you and go from there XD


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 5, 2017)

Well mine's a blue wolf and people said the name Skye fit. I might change it though?
Have you used the site Behindthename? It's helped me named a lot of my characters.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 5, 2017)

I literally named my sona after the "Ground Zero" town in Stephen King's "The Stand"  of Shoyo Texas. I just threw in an I


----------



## ThatSnarkyDragon (Oct 5, 2017)

I originally just called mine by my own name, since they're basically me, but then I found a list of gender-neutral names and I'm really attached to "Briar." I don't know for sure if I'll keep it, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Inkblooded (Oct 5, 2017)

Storm38 said:


> Well mine's a blue wolf and people said the name Skye fit. I might change it though?
> Have you used the site Behindthename? It's helped me named a lot of my characters.



Yeah, I have. The problem is that I don't know where to begin though, so a big list of names isn't very helpful at this stage :< I will keep on looking though.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 5, 2017)

Legacy...

Well, I've owned a lot of Subarus lol. 

Legacy was pretty neutral, as it wouldn't constrain any character changes.  The whole thing is still being played with honestly. 

I might actually end up renaming him "Coma" anyways, especially if I start adding carbon fiber armor plates and a backpack rotary cannon idea I've been mulling over.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 5, 2017)

I could write a whole novel explaining why my fursona is named Jamison Oliver Foxworthy... XD
But, I chose the handle/username of FluffyShutterbug because I'm fluffy, and I'm a photographer. :3


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 5, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Yeah, I have. The problem is that I don't know where to begin though, so a big list of names isn't very helpful at this stage :< I will keep on looking though.


Sorry I'm not much help. Hope you find a good name soon ^w^


----------



## Diiragon (Oct 6, 2017)

I named my Dii, with the help of my friend who realized the opportunity to matched with my username haha. I did have a naming contest on Deviantart, and I got tons of options to choose form. Was really hard to choose but ultimately this one fit the best for obvious reasons!!


----------



## slinky_toxic_Wolf (Oct 7, 2017)

Slinky... because after my sis designed her for me.... I watched her play with a slinky.... and BOOM 
there ya go.


----------



## Inkblooded (Oct 8, 2017)

It seems most of you find names quickly. Hmmm, I wonder why I can't?
I'm still stuck, no closer to finding anything I like. I wish this was easier! Or am I just too much of a perfectionist? But I don't want something less than perfect.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 8, 2017)

Personality --> synonyms
Actions --> synonyms
Synonyms --> foreign words

You can indirectly infer what you're looking for.  Sometimes the meaning doesn't have to be right there to see.  Sometimes it requires a bit more to understand.

It doesn't have to be a directly related word either.  It could be a simile as well.

Since I finally decided to finish a few things this weekend:

Coma - Sergal

By definition, "A period of prolonged unconsciousness brought on by illness or injury."

Now, it wasn't picked because he is/was unconscious in the literal sense. It's used figuratively, as he was still conscious, yet not exactly himself. Similar to a empty vessel that is still functional.


----------



## Huluvoo (Oct 10, 2017)

As a massive fan of the class British sci-fi series _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy _by Douglas Adams, I knew I wanted my main fursona to be named after something from the books. None of the names of the main characters fit what I'd already started designing, so I moved on to the alien species' that are mentioned throughout the books and radio series, and I came across the Hooloovoo, which are 'a super-intelligent shade of the colour blue'. While I loved the idea, having a sona whose name has 6 o's in her name seemed a bit excessive, so with some helpful suggestions from my mate, I was able to modify Hooloovoo into Huluvoo, which I've been using for the last few years.


----------



## Hauptmann Meade (Oct 10, 2017)

Hauptmann (Rank. Translated "Captain") Heinrich (My grandfathers first name.) Meade (My last name.)

About as creative as it gets, right?


----------



## Mahogany (Oct 10, 2017)

Mahogany seemed fitting since she's red and brown, and also a hog.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Oct 16, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> OMG YOU LIKE VOCALOID TOO?!?! I WANT TO BE YOUR FREIND!!! YEEEEEEEEEEE


Lol such enthusiasm. I love Vocaloid, IA is the best.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 16, 2017)

I wanted to go for a name that I think sounded cool at least to me
and it was SveltColt


----------



## Taliu (Oct 16, 2017)

Taliu started as a Dungeons and Dragons character.
I needed a name. And he was a fox shape shifter. So I took the word tail. Then mixed it up. And added a vowel to make it sound cool.


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 16, 2017)

Because i'm a filthy weeb


----------



## AshtheDragon (Oct 20, 2017)

My name shortened


----------



## AshtheDragon (Oct 20, 2017)

Mahogany said:


> Mahogany seemed fitting since she's red and brown, and also a hog.



She's adorable!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

Mine started out as my character name on world of Warcraft


----------



## Dongding (Oct 20, 2017)

Poorly.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Oct 25, 2017)

It took me about a year to find my fursona's name and I'm still not 100% happy with it tbh  How I came to find it though was that I had a rough idea of what I wanted and specifically looked for that. I knew I wanted it to be unique (because he's from another world), I knew I wanted it to have the "z" sound in there if possible, and I knew I wanted it to be able to be shortened into a nickname. I searched various name websites using these three things as a guide and eventually found Razz and Rattles. I mixed them together to make Razzle, which could be shortened to Raz. I then used my DA username Nuperjo as his last name, cause I was lazy and it worked some how. So that's how Raz got his name 



AkuroZinnui said:


> Like some generic name that'll just be there until you can find an actual name



LOL I thought you meant name it after a character from Fisheye Placebo, cause that comic actually came to mind when I saw him. I think it's the white hair...
but yeah I'm a dork who misunderstands stuff XD


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 28, 2017)

Sunburst isn't really my fursona but he's my main character so

Anyway, his name came to me outta nowhere(Just randomly thought of the word) and it fit, so I named him Sunburst.

My other characters? I usually go on name generators to name them if I can't think of a name.


----------



## M. A. Siskha't (Oct 28, 2017)

My fanboyism of Gorillaz and the A-Team, with a slight adjustment to differentiate from both spellings.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 30, 2017)

I recently named my 'sona Stránnik = traveler, wanderer (Russian)

I cant change my FAF user name, but it was created because I entered this adventure with an open mind - simple as that.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 30, 2017)

My sona called Allister (Because it's his name on F-list XD)


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 30, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> My sona called Allister (Because it's his name on F-list XD)


Hes a hunk!


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 30, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> Hes a hunk!


I'm done... LMAO


----------



## Baalf (Oct 30, 2017)

He's actually named after Jack Benny, a famous comedian. I'm not sure why, I guess I just like classic comedy.


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 30, 2017)

I have yet to name my guy. Just can't come up with anything that feels right. Originally his name was Vance, then it went to Ringo. Other ideas were Neil, Bruno, and Cadro - which is literally just the ending of my username. But I was never set on any of those, so I just decided that he would be a nobody...


----------



## Old Fashioned (Oct 30, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I just decided that he would be a nobody...



And as such, is very noteworthy!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 30, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I have yet to name my guy


The inspiration for mine came in a flash when I was chatting with a Russian furry. You never know when the moment will strike and you realize what the name will be


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 1, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I just decided that he would be a nobody...



Welp, at least you're not (a) heartless.


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Nov 3, 2017)

The name of one of my fursonas is Yukari (it's a koala) xDDD means eucalipto in japanese, you can use a word representative of the character in another lenguaje!


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 3, 2017)

Got the name from a character limit for a game and the name just stuck with me


----------



## WildCatriona (Nov 3, 2017)

I got the name from a favorite romance book by Suzanne Enoch, the main heroine's name is Catriona, and it felt fitting for my romance novel-loving leopard <3


----------



## certified_pleb (Nov 3, 2017)

My sona's name is Cysco.
Inspired by Cisco, as in the company that makes network routers and switches, and also the company that I'm certified with, hence my screen name.
Literally just changed *one* letter to make it look cooler when it's written out.
Also, since Cisco is a somewhat common Hispanic baby name (diminutive of Francisco), I shouldn't have to worry about trademark issues.


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 3, 2017)

I named my fursona just using mascot names that i like, at first i didn't like the name "Ruffus" so much, but over time i started to like it, now i love that name and i think it's unique, the original name that i see was "Rufus" from a youtuber mascot, but i wanted to add another letter "F" to make it better and it worked.

And if you want, you can use nickname generators for finding a good name but i didn't recommend that.

In another way, i'm making a huge list of names that i like to help furries to found his 'sona perfect name.

(And sorry if i had bad english >.<)


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 3, 2017)

RuffusTheLynx said:


> sorry if i had bad english


You've got no worries in that department... you write like native 

You sure wouldn't want to see me try to write in your language


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 4, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> You've got no worries in that department... you write like native
> 
> You sure wouldn't want to see me try to write in your language


thank you


----------



## Nanominyo (Nov 5, 2017)

OH...

I actually have no idea how I ever came up with the name Fall for my main fursona. I guess his colors just reminded me about Fall...

But usually I pick the first word/name I can think of and sometimes it just ends in weirdness
like Illgaard.


----------



## Ayespacecake (Nov 11, 2017)

My main sonas name is Epper. It originally started off as Francesca (named it after some random girl in class), Since my fursona's color are very strawberry-like, shortened it to Fresca... But for the hell of it, I decided to search up what Strawberry was in different languages since I still wasn't satisfied.
  I forgot what language it was but in one of the translations was "Eper"...so I kinda just slapped an extra P and it's stuck with me ever since.

Thooough I'm about to change my main fursona so


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2017)

Mine used to be Reyzar Sere Greifier.
That's because at the time of my character's conception, the trend for names for sergals used to feature both R and Z in them.
Since then, I opted out of it and changed it to Rey (or at least nicknamed him as such), because people used to misspell him as "razor" and that's just too goddamn edgy for my taste.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

MY rooster sona had 4 deffrent names seanc 2009 he was created for the sole purpuse of being a macro pornography but evolved into something far more. lol hes first name was Mr Beepers but ...justun beber came out and i was like O hell no im changing it then it was Mr beepy...but i figured it sounded kinda stupid XD so i changed it to le cluck and then today i settled on a grat name  mine ) Sizer Christian Le Cluck  and sop far everybody loves it! its a awesome name


----------



## Prostapheresys (Nov 22, 2017)

I named my fursona "Auran" from a combination of chemical elements symbols that I feel can represent me:
Au = Gold, for my virtues
Ra = Radium, for my vices
N = Nitrogen, for my introvert yet sometimes "explosive" personality

(you could guess I'm a chemistry university student. Also, I just liked how "Auran" sounded XD)


----------



## Signaturefox (Nov 23, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I'm asking because mine is still unnamed, and it seems I can't find a name I like anywhere. I even made a contest for it on DeviantArt, but that didn't work out either. I guess I am just very picky :<
> 
> So, how did you name your (fur)sona? Do you have any tips or suggestions I can try?
> 
> ...



I named mine during Sherry’s Shepherd’s run on Dancing with the stars after there Foxtrot routine, this plus the name of the kid on the Wizards Of Waverly Place, Maximilian. Thus “Foxamillion” was born


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 23, 2017)

Signaturefox said:


> I named mine during Sherry’s Shepherd’s run on Dancing with the stars after there Foxtrot routine, this plus the name of the kid on the Wizards Of Waverly Place, Maximilian. Thus “Foxamillion” was born


im sooo prpud of you alll your alll soos


----------



## Setta (Nov 24, 2017)

Setta was the name of my OC from an RvB RP. Setta being short for "Agent Massachusetts" because there was no way I was going by Massa or Achu. The name stuck, it's cute, it works. Nefertati is just a weird spelling of Nefertiti that strikes me as less... titillating.


----------



## Lithooves (Nov 24, 2017)

Lithooves started as an inside joke among my friends. We said something along the lines of 'We should totally make a goat that's lit all the time'. We tried to think of a name and eventually thought: 'Well, he's a hooved animal that's lit, right? How about Lithooves?'

So, I guess that's how he got his name! Not that interesting, but it's something.


----------



## Taku (Nov 26, 2017)

I was on the fence for a while like yourself, but eventually, it just dawned on me.
My fursona is a tiger. I knew this the moment I knew I was a furry. My Chinese zoological sign is tiger, and has been a favorite/power animal of mine for my entire life.
My elementary school was called taku and the mascot was a tiger. I'm not sure how my brain put that together, but after looking up the definition of taku, I was sure it was the name for me.
What I'm trying to say overall here is don't try too hard to find the name, let the name find you. (Cheesy I know, but it's what happened to me.)


----------



## Signaturefox (Nov 26, 2017)

Taku said:


> I was on the fence for a while like yourself, but eventually, it just dawned on me.
> My fursona is a tiger. I knew this the moment I knew I was a furry. My Chinese zoological sign is tiger, and has been a favorite/power animal of mine for my entire life.
> My elementary school was called taku and the mascot was a tiger. I'm not sure how my brain put that together, but after looking up the definition of taku, I was sure it was the name for me.
> What I'm trying to say overall here is don't try too hard to find the name, let the name find you. (Cheesy I know, but it's what happened to me.)


That's an idea


----------



## Ki3thrz (Nov 27, 2017)

My fursona's name is actually received from spite, and a slightly incorrect memory. My buddy in high school, I called him Steven to aggravate him (steven wasn't his real name). One day he started calling me Keith to aggravate me. But me being me, I just took the name and owned it. Later I wrongly thought we spelled it Kieth, so yea, that's his name now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 27, 2017)

My real name is Marazhu


----------



## modfox (Nov 27, 2017)

because of these peeps
Visigoths - Wikipedia


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 28, 2017)

At first I named him Teardrop because of he had spots, one was under his eye that resembled a teardrop

I changed his design so I figured I would change his name to Bethley (despite it sounding a tad bit like a girls name)

Bethley sounds really northern, I wanted a northern theme, since that would fit his species more... I even gave him a light russian accent to fit that theme, since I would love to visit there one day


----------



## rknight (Nov 28, 2017)

Named after the place that got me into the furry famdom

Raleigh, NC


----------



## StogieGoat (Nov 28, 2017)

This is how I handled this. My Zodiac Sign is Capricorn, I like beer, cigars, and my favorite color is blue. Put some of those things together, and thats how Stogie Goat came to be. To boil it down, think about things you like, and stuff that you think reflects your personality and see how they fit together. That was just my approach.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 7, 2018)

I named my furry Electra after her electricity creation power.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 7, 2018)

i forgot this was my thread... opps

Im a little closer to finding a name.i have something that MIGHT work. but its not perfect -_-


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

I had this repeat image in my head of my little inner ape laying on his/my back scratching his/my feet, nonchalantly while smiling and laughing up at a perfectly blue sky through the tree canopy.  Really apes have four hands, but BackHand Scratcher sounded too much like a type of tennis shot.  Then one day the name BackPaw came to me and I knew it was right.  

I have lots of little repeat images of BackPaw that I carry round with me.  He/I could quite easily have had any number of names.  I like this one though.  It fits.


----------



## Simo (Feb 7, 2018)

I stole the actual name of a furry friend who visited from Finland, and spent a week in Baltimore. One of the nicest people I've met, was a tugboat captain, and I had never heard the name Simo before, and it suited my skunk character just fine, so he said it was a common enough name, and was OK to steal : P Also, it sounded friendly, and I wanted something that would be good for a laid back, though mischevious sort, and it seemed to fit.


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 7, 2018)

I made the joke that if he had a metal band it'd be called Cattle Axe and then someone asked what his name was and I panicked and said Axxe and it's dumb af but it works!


----------



## TheRabbitFollower (Feb 7, 2018)

Depends on the 'sona! I just go with whatever name "feels" right. Ambriel is named after an angel in Christian mythology, Hotline's name started as a placeholder but it kind of stuck, Alichen is a feminized form of my own name, etc.


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 7, 2018)

'Nera' is a quarter note and my 'sona is a singer


----------



## Husski_Heresy (Feb 7, 2018)

My name is very slightly complicated in how I came about it, but hey, maybe a long and convoluted process will help you.

I named him after my plush husky.


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 8, 2018)

My sonas and the orgins of their names:
1. Skakuna. Skakun = Jumping spider in Polish. I like those spiders. I just added a letter 'a' because in Polad female names are always ending with that letter. It was just meant to be my dA nickname, but since I decided to join furry fandom and didn't want to confuse people with many nicks at first, I just used my already existing species, pargia, as the best representatin of myself and here I am!
2. Cukier. Means Sugar in Polish. I just looked at the guy and it just popped in my mind.
3. Raika. Now she's an interesting one. She just... appeared. I didn't plan her, I didn't design her, she just appeared in my mind. With her name. Not sure how, but it workes for me!
4. Lucy. It's her nickname, her full name is Łucja, which is my third name in real life.
5. Charlie Prince. He has a voice that might cause others to think he's a girl. He's a lynx, to me that species can be described as elves of cats. I gues everyone knows jokes about male elves being mistaken with female ones. Plus he's all about fashion, and he's gay. Name Charlie fits both genders. So I added surname Prince as a hint on his true gender.

My furry ocs:
1. Connie Lee. Some time ago I used in one rp girl with that name and I liked it a lot, so when my panda oc appeared, I just went for the name. And added Lee as a surname since she's Asian.
2. Percy. I had to think a lot about his name, but in the end I wanted something that would sound good when put next to a name Lupi (they were supposed to be characters of my comics, but I drew 2 chapters and dropped the project...). Plus Ron from Harry Potter had an older brother who was all responsible and stuff, and since my Percy is responsible and may be considered boring... yeah. Not a good description...
3. Nietoperomon. I made him when I was still in kindergarden. Of course, I didn't know about furries and stuff, but I knew Buggs Bunny, Pokemon and Digimon, so... yeah. Nietoperz=bat in Polish and I took mon from Digimon. He had 3 forms. I wanted them to sound all intimidating and stuff, so his next 2 forms were Nietoperomorak and Nietoperomoron. I had no idea back then that his third form had an insult in it...

But in case of my non-furry ocs, I mostly use names I just like  like Natan or Mordred or Gizelda. Or one of them got a name from TF2 character, Sniper. Mick wasn't his real name, but it was speculated a lot at some point. And since I was cosplaying the guy, when I was making an oc from Australia, I went for that name. Or another one, I took already existing name and just changed the first letter. Gabriel > Sabriel. Sounds badass. Or, if you want to, go for a name generator and see some names and mix them into your own one. That's how I named my tauren oc Mulina Windhorn. Or take some sounds from music! I had a game where you could 'create' a song by giving fruits to girraffes. And one of the fruits made a sound like 'grrrrziiiiiya TARAZA TOUTA!' and those last 2 words are my ocs' names.

I hope my monologue helps at least a bit ^^;


----------



## Nartina (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> That's a pretty good idea, unfortunately, all I have is shitty reCAPTCHA tile click verification. I can't name my fursona "Selectallsquareswithstreetsigns"


Suuuuure you can. 

Really, I looked up female baby names online, and when I came up empty, I thought about one of my favorite names, "Jaden." Obviously, my 'sona is female, so I just changed it to Jada. Cherise is her second name because Jada Cherise is just gorgeous and rolls off the tongue like honey.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

Having names a plethora of characters and now my sona, I can tell you that no single method will do the trick. Sometimes, I let a name come to me, either before or after I write up a character sheet. Sometimes I look up name meanings, origins, etc, and find something that way. Sometimes I just make up a name that sounds cool, or use a generator to do so. Sometimes it's a mix of methods that finds the right name. Just depends on the character/sona.


----------



## Astyra (Feb 13, 2018)

I named him like I name everything else: I let it come to me. I kept looking at his pictures and was thinking "Snazz". I don't know why, but it stuck. So, Snazz was born.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

I just used my name.
Duh.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I just used my name.
> Duh.



Actually no you didnt thats a fucking lie because your real name isnt Miro thats just your bullshit edgy second name you use because edgy people get new names.
Your real name is ██████


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Actually no you didnt thats a fucking lie because your real name isnt Miro thats just your bullshit edgy second name you use because edgy people get new names.
> Your real name is ██████



You might have had a point if you didn't also use a bullshit first name.


----------



## Astyra (Feb 13, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Actually no you didnt thats a fucking lie because your real name isnt Miro thats just your bullshit edgy second name you use because edgy people get new names.
> Your real name is ██████



O: 

Biggest plot twist in 2018 hands down


----------



## ValensArtDen (Feb 13, 2018)

My main fursona, Mocaccino, got his name after what I wanted him to be - I wanted him to be a somewhat snobby and hipster guy, yet well-meaning and nice. I wanted him to be the kind of guy who thinks Starbucks is good coffee, and so I thought a coffee name would be appropiate. I wanted it to sound somewhat pretentious yet not absolutely ridiculous, so I just went with "Mocaccino": a _cool_ coffee name, though it's really just milk and coffee. I thought it was a good encapsulation of what the character is.
Basically, think of the personality first, the name will come eventually


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

I borrowed the name of a little river (and the surrounding glen) in Argyll that I used to cycle up to with friends and swim in when I was a teenager.  I guess using place names is a little reminiscent of the Wombles, but it seemed to fit.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 14, 2018)

Fetish


----------



## Scorpen (Feb 14, 2018)

My favorite hobby is cooking and I always wanted to be a chef growing up.  Thus Shef The Dog was born! (Initials S.T.D...)


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 17, 2018)

I just arbitrarily thought of a name, then was like "Yeah thats it!"


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

Gayonnaise said:


> wanted a forest related name
> all the other common tree named I considered were a bit overused



You mean he's not really called Gayonnaise?


----------



## mustelidcreature (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> You mean he's not really called Gayonnaise?


gayonnaise is his last name
his first name is cedar


----------



## Soltan (Feb 18, 2018)

My first fursona was named Zoltan, because right as I made him I was trying to be as anonymous as possible online and I had just seen "Dude where's my car?", so I just took that as my handle for awhile. Wasn't meant to be a permanent thing but it stuck. My human persona had a sidekick named Sombra. So when I made this current fursona, who is a combination of the two characters, I combined their names.


----------



## *＊✿❀Monae❀✿＊* (Feb 19, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> I'm asking because mine is still unnamed, and it seems I can't find a name I like anywhere. I even made a contest for it on DeviantArt, but that didn't work out either. I guess I am just very picky :<
> 
> So, how did you name your (fur)sona? Do you have any tips or suggestions I can try?


i googled "girl baby names" the went through about sixty pages. wrote down some ones i liked them picked one out of those ones. i plan on using the other names i liked for other sonas


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 19, 2018)

I liked the name Barron.  I looked back at the old Dune movie and remembered the Barron of House Harkonnen.  So I just went with that as his first name.

Stoneburg is actually the name of my great great great grandparents and before.


----------



## Rumby (Feb 20, 2018)

Umm lemme think for my bunny gal you can see in my icon, I wanted her to have a Vietnamese Orchid theme, and so ok I'll give her a Vietnamese name meaning Orchid.. Problem is I found two  Huệ & Lán that fit the bill, and well I liked both so just put them together, so she is now Huệ Lán lol


----------



## punkalope (Feb 20, 2018)

I used to just have my fursona share my screenname, but over time that became rather confusing. At one point I went by Lapin Eleanor (How silly) online, but to save from confusion, I called her Eleanor.
I eventually strayed away from going by Lapin for personal reasons, and kept calling her Ellie on habit. And it kinda stuck! She went through so many names, though. Bunnii, Usagi (Weeaboo phase, good god), Lapin, Eleanor, and now Ellie...It's amazing to see my fursona grow with me over the past 6 or 7 years.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 20, 2018)

Casey because... I don't know. It sounds like a pretty neutral and unassuming name, so you could never expect what's coming.


----------



## Inimicality (Feb 21, 2018)

I was torn between two names.  Jason, which is a name that I thought about for myself.  And Tobias, a name I thought about giving to my first son, but I never had kids and now don't want them.  So I essentially polled a few people, and it was unanimously Tobias.  Williams for my step-father, who passed away a little over a year ago, and because I have always really liked the name William.  Ergo, Tobias Williams.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 21, 2018)

Names are more then personal callsigns but links to a human form. Took a long time to a sweet bit to decide what sung words where my characters. Things keep changing.


----------



## splatterdot (Feb 21, 2018)

Back when I made her I went under the name of 'Splat', and one of Splatterdot's previous designs had a dot on each of her ears. So I named her Splatterdot. I later changed her ears to be striped, but that didn't really make sense and didn't tie her name into her design somehow..... so I then resdesigned her completely, with her ears the 'wavy splatter' they are now. But she still looked different than she does now.


----------



## Baphy (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm a Satanist, a symbol of my religion is the Baphomet, so Baphy is short for that.


----------



## 4strings4wolfy (Feb 22, 2018)

I watched a amv of Feel Good Inc and Fritz the Cat. In it 'Fritz' made a very familiar face that I often make so thats now I got the name and then I gave it to the fursona once it was finished!


----------



## Skychickens (Feb 22, 2018)

They're names I use for myself, both feminine and masculine. Lillian Viktor.


----------



## Rochat (Feb 22, 2018)

Baphy said:


> I'm a Satanist, a symbol of my religion is the Baphomet, so Baphy is short for that.


I would have never, ever guess that from your profile picture.  lol.


----------



## Rochat (Feb 22, 2018)

I was watching something on YouTube and I heard the name "Rochat". I though it sounded cool and it has "chat" (which is cat in French) so I went with it.


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 25, 2018)

Was sketching a rooster dood, Rococo by Arcade Fire came up next, on Spotify. 

I was like...

_The Gods have set me, on my path_


----------



## Coal-River (Feb 26, 2018)

I love short androgynous nature names, and names that relate to the characters personality so I searched for some on nameberry. I also had names in my brain already for when I changed my own name.
   My main sona is named Coal because he's cool until something lights the spark and suddenly he's bursting energy.
Slate is Slate because he's gray and blue, and the name has spiky and slithery letters which resembles him.


----------



## BlizzBoi (Feb 27, 2018)

I just randomly had his name  appear in my head . . .


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Feb 27, 2018)

I climbed Mt Kilimanjaro and just shortened the name to Kili.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 3, 2018)

I liked the word "Kahlua" but I wanted it to start with "Ze" so my nickname could be "Zelle"


----------



## Wager's Throne (Mar 4, 2018)

I was at one point fascinated with anagrams and decided that "wagersthrone" was a good user name. though I simply refer "Wage" for short.


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

I got mine by going to a fursona generator and it came out wintermoon sunlight so i just keep winter moon.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 4, 2018)

Felt like going for something closer to my heritage in both regards, so I used names prominently associated with French Métis. Thus, Marcien Wilmot was chosen


----------



## Remy (Mar 4, 2018)

Bailey comes from, you guessed it! Bailey's Irish Creme which is my alcoholic beverage of choice.


----------



## LeonOnyx (Mar 4, 2018)

I took the first name of my favorite video game Character (Leon S. Kennedy) and then Took the name of my favorite armor in mass effect. Together they make Leon Onyx I also mashed them together to make Leonyx.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

I came up with the name (still trying to draw it) when I was relatively lonely and was playing alot of video games so I combined the name of the object from zelda known as the tear of light and used that and combined it with a tron type of fursona


----------



## Kayva (Mar 5, 2018)

Kayva has a long history with me, Its a carry over from gaming, my Online persona has Always either been Kayva, or Kayva BioDira (when last name is needed) so for me it seemed right for me to carry over Kayva into my Fursona


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

When I name mine I go for a name that's culturally appropriate to where they're from and has special meaning.


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm gonna be like the boring uncle now but my fursona's name is literally my irl name (which I also had to choose at one point *cough*) so I'm quite attached to it and by quite I mean very very much xD


----------



## Mosie (Mar 12, 2018)

this is interesting. i made my fursona name after my artist name/the nickname my art teacher gave me, and it clicked instantly.


----------



## verneder (Mar 12, 2018)

I named mine after the Afrikaans word for "humiliated". "Verneder dier" (my fursonas full name) means humiliated Animal, I just sounds cool. I also figured that there are not a lot of furries from Africa, so no one would notice what the name means.


----------



## Mewmento (Mar 12, 2018)

*I am a sucker for puns*.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Mar 12, 2018)

My main Fursona Shadow Habaki got his name because I could no longer pronounce his old name properly (though I figured it out now :'(. ) His last name Habaki comes from Kurohabaki which was the name of a clan of wild dogs in Ginga Densetsu Weed: Orion.  My secondary, Frederick Shepherd was just named randomly, and also because he's an Australian Shepherd jinmenken.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 12, 2018)

i based her design off of edelweiss the flower, so it made sense to name her that
(also i just really enjoy the sound of music)​


----------



## Villi (Mar 13, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> I'm asking because mine is still unnamed, and it seems I can't find a name I like anywhere. I even made a contest for it on DeviantArt, but that didn't work out either. I guess I am just very picky :<
> 
> So, how did you name your (fur)sona? Do you have any tips or suggestions I can try?


 I just named my so a after Odin right hand friend lol ki d of a lot of the same qualities we share


----------



## Foxridley (Mar 18, 2018)

Years ago I was completely obsessed with Metroid and named my truly awful OC after the recurring boss, Ridley. My interest in Metroid subsided and that old OC is a distant memory, but I remained fond of the name Ridley.


----------



## Procompy (Mar 18, 2018)

My mascot/fursona is the personification of a joke from a particular chat room, in which i used the name Romana and had my username set to an orangy pink. The joke was that, after making light of long words like procompsognathus, people thought i actually _was_ a procompsognathus at a keyboard. Hence a pink procompsognathus named Romana, "Roro" for short (also a nickname people used).


----------



## Cy4ria (Mar 18, 2018)

Well, Puppy is quite literally named after my siberian husky plushie and Ankhel is a name that was mentioned to me years ago that I liked a lot. I looked up the definition of the name to find that it meant the deep place or the dark place which I thought was fitting because Ankhel is a personification of the darkness in me.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 18, 2018)

I am not particularly good with coming up with names, but I ultimately drew Izzy from an unexpected source: I own a few firearms of Russian manufacture that came from the Izhevsk arsenal (now known as Izhmash, which is part of Kalashnikov Concern), and collectors of such firearms will sometimes refer to one of these firearms as an "Izzy".  Such firearm-related _argot_ became a part of my vocabulary, but I eventually learned (I do not recall the exact circumstances) that Izzy is also a unisex name.  For a guy, Izzy is a shortened nickname for Isaiah, Isaac, or Israel.  I picked this name for my red fox fursona.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 18, 2018)

My real name is of Welsh origin, and it's pretty unique for someone from America so I looked up other Welsh names and settled on Lilwen and Gwyn for the female and male version of my fursona respectively. Lilwen means something like Easter Lily and Gwyn means fair/white, since my favorite flower is an Easter Lily. So it's pretty convoluted but it could work unless you either dislike the origin of your name or it's a Bible name etc. and you're looking for something more adventurous


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 22, 2018)

I like the band Nirvana and i thought it fit my fursona. So i named my fursona after a band.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 22, 2018)

Mewmento said:


> *I am a sucker for puns*.


Your fursona's name is the reason I decided to finally look up what memento mori means, and it was way more existential than I ever anticipated D:


----------



## defunct (Mar 22, 2018)

Nastala is some word in Russian, not sure exactly which, but I remember it because I taught my entire tech class how to say "it's real nigga hours" in russian and the first few words were "nastala vremya dlya real'nihk" and it sounded cool


----------



## Shortcakes (Mar 22, 2018)

My babs name, Penelopi, came to be simply because she looks like a Penelopi. I love it and her sm


----------



## Mewmento (Mar 23, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Your fursona's name is the reason I decided to finally look up what memento mori means, and it was way more existential than I ever anticipated D:




You're welcome. ;3


----------



## fourur (Mar 23, 2018)

hugr, I have imagined my sona, but I never thinking givi' a name until I see your post, I should found a good badass name now, that the hard work.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 23, 2018)

A name I always wished was my own.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

Took my old fnaf oc who was based off the old west and gave him a term for revolvers as his last name

Ricky Sixgun


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 10, 2018)

Like said in an other subject: I've just chose name which sound best to me in a random dragon male name generator ^^


----------



## ShyFox (Aug 10, 2018)

My fox has quite an unusual, and poor name! His name is Shy-Guy. I am aware there is a Mario character sharing an identical name, but his name was indeed intended to be unique! He is quite the mellow vulpine; guy appeared to be a good word for such a trait. The word Shy has a more interesting background!
I once did have a fox character which was quite shy and mellow, I named her Shiloh. It was only fitting with both my username, and his personality that I derived the word “shy” from such a name. I merged them, and I was met with quite a quirky name! However, it was quite charming despite its odd sound. It seems to have stuck!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

I spent a summer at my uncles place up in Washington state and had one of the best summers of my life. When it came to naming my fursona, I named it after one of the places we visited, and it’s kinda just stuck.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

I just thought Nexus sounded cool.


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 10, 2018)

It means little blizzard in polish! It seemed very fitting for small blue cat with ice powers


----------



## Nihles (Aug 10, 2018)

I had a "dark edgy" DnD character named after Nihilism in high school, that name - Nihles - became my online tag for EVERYTHING.  Just made sense to me to use it here, too.

Even though I'm the total opposite of dark and edgy these days.


----------



## Joni (Aug 10, 2018)

I just used the more "cute" version of my name. That's it.


----------



## AwoDee (Aug 10, 2018)

My 'sona's name is literally Sona. Sona, as a name, means gold, and gold's one of my favorite colors, not to mention matches the earthy color scheme, despite not having any gold on him.


----------



## Nihles (Aug 10, 2018)

Joni said:


> I just used the more "cute" version of my name. That's it.


It's perfect!  Unfortunately, cute versions of my name all sound like women's names...not really a problem, I just didn't want to confuse anyone.  By the way, where did you come from?  Never noticed you before but now I've seen like 5 of your posts xD


----------



## Joni (Aug 10, 2018)

Nihles said:


> It's perfect!  Unfortunately, cute versions of my name all sound like women's names...not really a problem, I just didn't want to confuse anyone.  By the way, where did you come from?  Never noticed you before but now I've seen like 5 of your posts xD


I'm here since approximately 2 months. Mostly in last post wins.


----------



## David Drake (Aug 11, 2018)

It's the pseudonym I used to set up the e-mail for writing projects with my best friend. I used that e-mail to sign up here for the sake of privacy, so I thought "why not?"

First name is my middle name, surname is the name of one of our earliest characters.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2018)

I have collected some information and I created him a noble name with title, Hetman Jerzy Hmiejewski


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 14, 2018)

Vic Philty. After Megadeth's mascot character Vic Shatterhead and the Motörhead drummer Phil Taylor's stage name "Philty Animal"


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 14, 2018)

The name carried over from my previous "persona" before I became a furry. Quotes because I didn't know what a persona was, but that's basically what it was.
I've been using Slytherin Umbreon as my avatar and name for years, lots of good memories.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 14, 2018)

The name came from a word “gentleman “
I originally wanted to name him Wagon. It’s from the word “dragon “
Anyway those are better then the eirliest one.
It's Persival Lieteen Nicolise Jock Sconsenee Gabriel Sapothese Nasterdonas Alexander Disha Alestine Strusha Boremin Karasheega Wala Lawa Oliver Vladimir Onestoe Sippy Sappy Pincholise."


----------



## yrbys (Aug 14, 2018)

I still haven't.


----------



## EapingEagle (Aug 15, 2018)

Middle School Mascot was an eagle. How I named it was my friends saying this term "Eap" to mess around with teachers


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 16, 2018)

My fursona is a rabbit and I put my fave food (dumplings) incorporated into the name. But it’s also kind of a pun too because a bao bun is a type of dumpling as well!


----------



## spunj13 (Aug 16, 2018)

My first sona is a female timber wolf. 
I named her after the celtic goddess of the hunt, Cerridwen, who’s familiar with a timber wolf... so i shortened it to Cerri (pronounced Carey)

It covered the mythological aspect, celtic things, breed and gender. It just felt right.


----------



## grunesdragon (Aug 18, 2018)

I... um... poorly translated something. I wish I could go back and not do that, but it stuck. And it ended up actually being thematically fitting years later!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 18, 2018)

I played around with the common names of different species and settled on Kit Rüppell (Kit Fox + Rüppell's Fox). It made sense, as Kit is a very common name for anthro foxes, and Rüppell is a real-life surname. Later on I discovered that "Kit" is a rare nickname for my real name. I gave him the middle name "Heinrich" after multiple (false) accusations of being a Nazifur to fuck with people. What's cool about my fursona's name is it could belong to an actual person.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 21, 2018)

first of all i just named my fursona after myself but then i saw somebody had created a character that looked a lot like mine so i stole their character's name


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 21, 2018)

I spent a long time choosing my character's name to reflect my own personality.

Sammu (sam-moo), the first name, means 'shield' and it's derived from the name for armed guards, which were the first law enforcers.
the name is synonymous with being a protector of the people and an authority figure.

Akuchin (ah-kush-in), the middle name, means 'big mouth' and means pretty much what you would expect.
a person who says what they think with total disregard for the consequences of such and without tailoring their speech.
however in this spelling it's generally seen as a good thing as a person who isn't afraid to speak out about wrongs.

Tireundashi (tea-rond-ash), the surname, is actually a mashup of 2 names:
Treuntash (tron-tash), meaning strong or unwavering will and
Tiandski (tea-ansk), meaning likes to drink tea, which is a joke on me being British.

For simplicity his name is often pronounced Sam Kush Tron-dash and sometimes spelt like that too.


----------



## Asassinator (Aug 21, 2018)

I named Aaron after my friend. I converted him to furryhood a few days later


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 22, 2018)

I named Cloud, Cloud, because he is albino, so his feathers are pure white. Plus he's a bird so it makes sense.


----------



## Lawkbutt (Aug 22, 2018)

A friend and I just came up with a random word that sounded good, lol. Not much more to it than that.


----------



## MicahTheFox (Aug 22, 2018)

I named my sona after the a name I heard that’s always stuck out the most to me! I’ve even considered changing my legal name to Micah ;3


----------



## Redwulf16 (Sep 12, 2018)

I named mine after a magic the gathering card.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 12, 2018)

Hetman Jerzy "Boruta" Hmiejewski. Main Leader of the 4th army of Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth (full title)

My fascination with Eastern European history


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 12, 2018)

Lilith means "of the night" which I thought was fitting for a bat, though sometimes she rolls her eyes at her parents giving her a traditional bat name when she is constantly fighting the stereotypes.


----------



## Rif_Foxworthy (Sep 12, 2018)

Rif from an old computer game featuring a fox character. Jeff Foxworthy, my favorite redneck comedian.


----------



## drakoboy (Sep 13, 2018)

Mine is an acronym of my real name and surnames. I still haven't revealed the name because I'm new, very insecure and I'm trying to gain some confidence first, that's why I'm using this anonymous account and name for now.


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 13, 2018)

My fursona/Sonisona, Remedy, I actually created based on the name, but I was inspired by two songs: Remedy by Little Boots and The Remedy by Jason Mraz. I was at work when the second song came on and immediately my brain was like 'Okay this is what they look like'. Also chose the name because it was when I was first realizing my identity/going through a real rough home situation, and it seemed like a push towards healing.


----------



## wafflepan (Sep 13, 2018)

he actually 


 needs a name! any ideas? he's a blacksmith^^


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 13, 2018)

wafflepan said:


> he actually View attachment 40622 needs a name! any ideas? he's a blacksmith^^


I don't know why but the name Asher comes to mind


----------



## Caaz (Sep 13, 2018)

When I was younger, I used to play Castle of the Winds.

Me in Internet: Castle
→ Caztle (Because the username Castle wasn't available anywhere)
→ Caaztle (Because Caztle was taken up on so many sites)
→ Caaz (Because the short version sounds better, actually the long version is Caztle and not Caaztle, but for registering I use Caaz)

Surname: Wolfschädel (Wolf Skull in german)


----------



## SabreMutt (Sep 16, 2018)

My hybrid fursona (who currently has the most art) is named Star Sabremutt. 

Sabremutt because I needed a username and this doubles as my fursona's original species name and also functions as a 'last name' in social situations.

It wasn't currently in use anywhere so I was free to join FA, DA, Twitter etc with one name for simplicity. Basically I love sabertooth creatures as well as hybrids so I combined that into a name.

Her first name is Star, not only because of her star-shaped markings but I also like the connotations of galaxy, fame, etcetera.


----------



## Thefreemasons (Sep 21, 2018)

Since i'm new here, I've been recently working on my first fursona. IRL i'm into coding and video games, so I created a cyborg wolf character. His name is Gizmo right now, but it could change in the future. I personally feel like Gizmo is a good name for a playful cyborg wolf.


----------



## Greenver_420 (Sep 22, 2018)

Mine is by putting the primary colour of my sona Green into the name of one of the inspirations for my character Silver the Hedgehog, Greenver & the 420 is from the date 4/20 because of the Cannabis reference in their design. So that is how I came up with the name Greenver_420.


----------



## Zezel (Sep 22, 2018)

Mine is named after the shortened version of my online name, and it fit well with them i have found.


----------



## ScotTheHyena_615 (Sep 23, 2018)

I went to a random name generator and used the first name for it and the last name was just a random last name I came up with


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 23, 2018)

Was origionally my tribal DnD kitsune ranger, it's Finnish for Antler, the surname was Far-Ranger, because of the whole ranger thing. I just thought Sakara had a good ring to it, and it still fit the sona's character and setting, and so I kept it for my fursona.


----------



## motty4206969 (Sep 23, 2018)

its based off my real name


----------



## Rosie Paws (Sep 24, 2018)

Used my middle name and added some to it.


----------



## samuraiswordz (Sep 27, 2018)

Her whole deal was wearing a mask. I also thought of the word "veil" - and then added an A at the end.
LUL

Veila


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

I didn't... my sona named me!

She was a character I played for over a year in a Pathfinder table-top RP. She was the first female character I ever RPed... there have been a couple more since then (an android and a half-elf), but she was the first.

Having the chance to RP a female felt more than comfortable... it felt liberating, like I could truly be comfortable being my self for once. After chewing on that for a while, I figured I wasn't the male I had been trying to force myself to be for most of my life. I was much more comfortable as I female.

My deadname didn't really have a feminine form, so I adopted the name of my first ever female RP character; I thought it was pretty and I liked the nickname "Emy" that she had received when people didn't want to pronounce the full name "Emyrelda."

It can be annoying when people ask me "like the awards?" however. I get that one a lot. Find a new pun people... O.O


----------



## RCFC_slim (Sep 27, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> How I name my characters:
> 
> 20000-names.com
> 
> ...



Very good idea. Random name sites can produce some crazy good names.


----------



## alphienya (Sep 27, 2018)

I simply used my name: Alphonse. Alphie's a nickname that a friend came up with that sort of stuck. Been using it or plain ol Al as the short version ever since.

I almost named him Alexander (my middle name), but something didn't feel all that right about it. Which was probably a good thing since there are a lot of sonas running around with that name.

I may end up using it for the bird sona I want though


----------



## RCFC_slim (Sep 27, 2018)

alphienya said:


> I simply used my name: Alphonse. Alphie's a nickname that a friend came up with that sort of stuck. Been using it or plain ol Al as the short version ever since.
> 
> I almost named him Alexander (my middle name), but something didn't feel all that right about it. Which was probably a good thing since there are a lot of sonas running around with that name.
> 
> I may end up using it for the bird sona I want though



Ahhh I see, my friend would go around giving curse words in Greek as names to his friends. Your friends sound much nicer haha.


----------

